# وقفات مهمة مع الحسابات الهيدروليكية لأنظمة الرشاشات التلقائية في الإشغالات السكنية



## م. رياض النجار (14 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​
سأسرد لكم بعض النقاط المهمة عند إجراء الحسابات الهيدروليكية .. وذلك وفقا للكود NFPA 13 إصدار 2013:

1- يجب أن لا يقل قطر المواسير المعدنية عن 1 بوصة 1 in.
2- قياس المواسير, عدد الرشاشات في كل خط فرع, عدد خطوط الفروع لكل خط تقاطع رئيسي, كل ذلك يتحدد فقط من قبل إمدادت الماء المتوفرة available water supply.
3- لا يوجد حدود للسرعة في الكود عند تصميم المواسير, يوجد عدة اعتبارات لذلك, أولها أن السرعة مرتبطة بالضغط , وإن زيادة سرعة جريان الماء في المواسير تؤدي إلى زيادة الضغط في المواسير, وعند ذلك لا بد من تصحيح الضغط لتخفيض قيمته, وبالتالي تقل قيمة السرعة.... وثانيها أن الماء في مواسير الحريق لا يجري إلا في حالة حدوث حريق وبالتالي تأثير الضجيج والتآكل غير معتبر نسبيا ... وبكل الأحوال فإن سرعة الماء تؤثر على دقة الحسابات الهيدروليكية " وذلك حسب تقرير جمية رشاش الحريق الأمريكية".
4- [FONT=&quot]يجب موازنة الضغط في نقاط الاتصال الهيدروليكية ضمن 0.03 بار ([/FONT]0.5 psi[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]
5- بعد أن تم تحديد كمية الماء الضرورية والضغط اللازم لهذه الكمية نبدأ بإجراء الحسابات الهيدروليكية والتي تبدأ من أبعد نقطة في النظام لها متطلبات هيدروليكية أكثر من غيرها وغالبا ما تكون هذه النقطة هي أبعد نقطة عن مصدر الماء. بالرجوع من هذه النقطة باتجاه مصدر الماء, مع إضافة ضياعات الاحتكاك والتدفقات لتحديد الحاجة الكلية من الماء.
6- يتم التصميم على المنطقة الأبعد هيدروليكيا , وليس الأبعد فقط ... يجب الانتباه لمناطق التصميم وأيها تحتاج متطلبات أكثر.
7- عند حساب الضياعات يتم إدخال المواسير والوصلات والأجهزة كالمحابس ومفاتيح التدفق في المواسير 2 in أو أقل والعدادات والمصافي وتغيرات الارتفاع التي تؤثر على إطلاق الرشاش.
8- لا تدخل الضياعات في الوصلات المتصلة مباشرة مع الرشاش في الحسابات.
9- يجب أن لا يقل ضغط التشغيل الأدنى لأي رشاش عن 0.5 بار (7 psi).


----------



## أحمد أبو إسماعيل (14 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس / أبو فاضل النجار جزاك الله خيرا :34:


----------



## عمران احمد (14 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (14 ديسمبر 2014)

[جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم أخي رياض


----------



## nader makhzoum (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس رياض النجار


----------



## thaer11 (11 مارس 2015)

استاذ رياض لا أدري كيف اراسلك عندي سؤال عن اختيار مضخة الحريق وتعبت فقط اريد ان اتأكد من صحة حساباتي


----------



## nofal (11 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخى رياض ربما لم افهم جيدا النقطة رقم 7
هل يتم اخد الفقد فى المواسير 2 بوصة فما دون فقط ؟
وماذا عن المواسير الاكبر من ذلك وما تحتوية من محابس مثل zone valve & alarm check
نامل التوضيح و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مارس 2015)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخى رياض ربما لم افهم جيدا النقطة رقم 7
> هل يتم اخد الفقد فى المواسير 2 بوصة فما دون فقط ؟
> وماذا عن المواسير الاكبر من ذلك وما تحتوية من محابس مثل zone valve & alarm check
> نامل التوضيح و لك جزيل الشكر



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله أخي الحبيب
ربما تكون العبارة فيها لبس, سآخذ فقط جزءا منها وسيتضح المعنى, ومفاتيح التدفق في المواسير 2 in أو أقل , إذن الضياعات الناتجة عن مفاتيح التدفق للمواسير بقطر 2 انش أو أقل, القضية محصورة في هذه النقطة فقط.

23.4.4.7.1(1) Include pipe, fittings, and devices such as valves, meters, flow switches in pipes 2 in. or less in size, and strainers, and calculate elevation changes that affect the sprinkler discharge.


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2015)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياكم الله أخي الحبيب
> ربما تكون العبارة فيها لبس, سآخذ فقط جزءا منها وسيتضح المعنى, ومفاتيح التدفق في المواسير 2 in أو أقل , إذن الضياعات الناتجة عن مفاتيح التدفق للمواسير بقطر 2 انش أو أقل, القضية محصورة في هذه النقطة فقط.
> 
> 23.4.4.7.1(1) include pipe, fittings, and devices such as valves, meters, flow switches in pipes 2 in. Or less in size, and strainers, and calculate elevation changes that affect the sprinkler discharge.


ما اعلمه - والله اعلم - ان مفاتيح التدفق توضع كاحد مكونات zcv و التى نادرا و ربما لم يمر على من الاساس ان قل قطر هذه المجموعه عن 4 بوصه ...
معنى ذلك اننا لا ناخذها بعين الاعتبار فى الحسابات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 مارس 2015)

zanitty قال:


> ما اعلمه - والله اعلم - ان مفاتيح التدفق توضع كاحد مكونات zcv و التى نادرا و ربما لم يمر على من الاساس ان قل قطر هذه المجموعه عن 4 بوصه ...
> معنى ذلك اننا لا ناخذها بعين الاعتبار فى الحسابات


نعم يا سيدي ... ويمكن أن يكون الكلام دقيقا إن قلنا أننا نستطيع إهمال الضياعات في مفتاح التدفق لصغره في الأقطار الكبيرة .. وإضافته حتما لن تكون خطأ جسيما بل سيكون من باب الصح والأصح​


----------

